# Can Anyone Help with Tracing Brand?



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

To me, he seems to have a really long back! It sounds really suspicious that the lady you bought him from called him a couple of different breeds in two days, and a jumper from out west, down in Texas. 
I'm no expert, but I would say from the second picture that he may be at least part Thoroughbred. Morgan? I dunno. Could you post some more pictures of Stetson? It could just have been the angle in that picture.
As for brand: I know next to nothing there, so others could help you more with that. I would totally try to contact any people who seem to use that brand, though.


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

I think he is a Quarter Horse with some Thoroughbred back ground. He doesn't have the conformation to be a Morgan. How tall is he? I don't have access to the AQHA data base, but if someone does, they can look up the name. If he was going to a kill pen, he could of come from anywhere. Does he have any numbers under his top lip? This horse may of changed hands multiple times and the people who branded him probably are unaware. That's the business of doing horses. The brand is similar to the Gary and Vicki Root brand. I would call them, send them a photo of the brand, and see if that is their brand. That would be a start. Good luck.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

If he's from TX you would even need to know what county as each has their own registry. 

As far as states, every state has a quarter circle J brand in the registry. 

People do brand grade horses. Every rancher I know in two states brands every horse. Some people make vanity brands that aren't even registered, though that is almost unheard of in states that require brand inspections.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

Here in NM brand inspections are a requirement and all of the working ranches, family ranches, and even a few of the big time working horse breeders will brand their horses, including grade horses and those with an unknown background (such as those they picked up at kill pens). The rest of us are required to just have a Bill of Sale and keep it on us at all times (I didn't know this until the other day, actually, when I was looking at bringing in a horse from out-of-state) if we don't want to brand our horses. I hope you got a Bill of Sale on this horse as his story does sound suspicious from that lady. He is cute though!

If the lead with the Roots' doesn't work out, the long way to do this would be to contact each state's livestock board and go from there but I don't know how helpful that would be.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

It's true that branding is utilized to identify breed and quality in a horse, particularly in sport horse breeds.
That said, "Grade" horses are frequently branded, and it can mean little beyond ranch of origin.

Subbing, as I hope you find out more about him !


----------

